# Family History



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

While researching my family history, wonder what the ancestors would have thought if they knew I was looking into their lives!!!!!!


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

Judith, you might find this YouTube clip both helpful and informative:


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

My sister is REALLY big on this. She travels back and forth across the US searching graveyards and is very active on genealogy sites, spends money on DNA tests for relatives, and so forth. Somehow all that escapes me...


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Judith said:


> While researching my family history, wonder what the ancestors would have thought if they knew I was looking into their lives!!!!!!


Perhaps this can help:
Bona Vacantia


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Robert Pickett said:


> Judith, you might find this YouTube clip both helpful and informative:


Thank you for that. Very funny!!


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

May your research be more pleasurable, Judith!


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Judith said:


> While researching my family history, wonder what the ancestors would have thought if they knew I was looking into their lives!!!!!!


Could be creepy to think that someone is spying on you from the future, except that they would not be spying "from" the future but "in" the future.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

Judith said:


> While researching my family history, wonder what the ancestors would have thought if they knew I was looking into their lives!!!!!!


Depending on far back you are going, I don't suppose our ancestors foresaw the internet (until E.M. Forster's _The Machine Stops_ at any rate).


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Dr Johnson said:


> Depending on far back you are going, I don't suppose our ancestors foresaw the internet (until E.M. Forster's _The Machine Stops_ at any rate).


Yikes! A dire prediction for our future as nowadays most everybody is intricately tied to machines from cell phone, computers, and even their cars. Who would know how to even winter start a car with a carburator these days?


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Judith said:


> While researching my family history, wonder what the ancestors would have thought if they knew I was looking into their lives!!!!!!


Why not have a seance and find out definitively, instead of simply guessing?


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Judith said:


> While researching my family history, wonder what the ancestors would have thought if they knew I was looking into their lives!!!!!!





Fritz Kobus said:


> Could be creepy to think that someone is spying on you from the future, except that they would not be spying "from" the future but "in" the future.


As classical music fans, we have no problem prying into the former lives of dead people. Some of us don't have problems prying into the current state of dead musicians!  But, seriously, have you ever read a journal entry or a love letter some composer wrote and felt dirty for doing so? Maybe you had thoughts about how embarrassing it would be to have someone read your old love letters and such?

It's a good thing there aren't any living composers worth giving a damn about or else musicologists in the future would really have some interesting things to assess. Instead of merely assessing diaries, conversation books, and letters, musicologists studying 21st century composers could also study the composer's call logs, Amazon wish lists, and sex tapes (or sex memory cards more specifically). :lol: Musicologists will basically be doing what Facebook, Google, Amazon, and governments are already doing!


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

Klassik said:


> As classical music fans, we have no problem prying into the former lives of dead people. Some of us don't have problems prying into the current state of dead musicians!  But, seriously, have you ever read a journal entry or a love letter some composer wrote and felt dirty for doing so? Maybe you had thoughts about how embarrassing it would be to have someone read your old love letters and such?
> 
> It's a good thing there aren't any living composers worth giving a damn about or else musicologists in the future would really have some interesting things to assess. Instead of merely assessing diaries, conversation books, and letters, musicologists studying 21st century composers could also study the composer's call logs, Amazon wish lists, and sex tapes (or sex memory cards more specifically). :lol: Musicologists will basically be doing what Facebook, Google, Amazon, and governments are already doing!


:O it scares me to think that in 2305 some random person or groups of people end up having a fan club about me... where they later end up having a schism which each of the schisms break into schisms... and suddenly there are about a hundred or so fan clubs of Capeditiea, who schismed simply because the sheer velocity of what the hell i mean by molto adagio...

i fore see it going a little like this... 
"No, molto adagio is supposed to be played at 76bpm."
"Nuh-uh, it is 67bpm because there are several qauvers and semi quavers."
"That is just silly, you don't make a movement in molto adagio with the bare mininum things." 
"JUST LOOK AT THEIR F****** WEBSITE! that has survived this long... 67 has to be the number." 
"no. just look at basic music theory... molto is much..." 
"YOU KNOW WHAT!" *storms out, slamming door." 
First Schism.

So we have the 76ers, and the 67ers. 
so now the 67ers and 76ers, end up having a Capeditiean war. 
they make up and decide that it was really 73bpm.

Year 2453... second schism. 
Year 3824... 458th schism... 
which now has ended up having the semiquavers become the adagio tempo... and there are even some who ended up believing it would be in Prestissimo...

which in the year 3928 the time machine is developed and advanced to the preportions of comimg back to this one post... and finding out that it was indeed 67bpm.


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

but, to reply to the original post... 
i have a sneaking suspicion that i am related to Weber and that i was adopted... i look nothing like these humans here... but look like Carl Maria von Weber's twin... or maybe in the future i have accidently built a time machine and ended up landing on Weber... which then become his doppleganger... which kinda scares me... :O 
because now... if i am related to the Webers, (regardless of if i was adopted or not... or anything among this... the resemblence is uncanny) Which would mean i would be related to the Mozarts too... :O but the chances of this being authentic and not just something of my delusional mind... are quite slim.


edited to add...

but i can tell you, that my birth name is quite famous... i won't say it... it is just that i grew up hearing the relation from peers... which inevitably made me shut my self in my room due to constant bullying (which i think is out of jealousy...) :3 i can assure you if you have lived during the 70's and lived in america... (even other countries...) you have heard the name... (it is about distinct as my real name...

Real Name is Capeditiea. 
:3 birth name is... a secret.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

and your family tree, any Bach?


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

My uncle / godfather looked similar to Bach in his late 30s... Now he looks like a mix of Messeian and Stockhausen with short hair... (he is in his mid-fifties now) 
My grandfather (also on my dad's side) looked much like a white Braxton.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Interesting and does this influence your compositional style ?


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Interesting and does this influence your compositional style ?


Slightly. :3 I mean I have troubles liking Braxton's For Four Orchestras... because it could be played better...

but my uncle confused me when i was younger... we were in his car, and suddenly Red Hot Chili Peppers song came on... He started singing and they sounded exact, so i spent a while convinced my uncle was a known singer. (no, he was always a cook...)


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Capeditiea said:


> Slightly. :3 I mean I have troubles liking Braxton's For Four Orchestras... because it could be played better...
> 
> but my uncle confused me when i was younger... we were in his car, and suddenly Red Hot Chili Peppers song came on... He started singing and they sounded exact, so i spent a while convinced my uncle was a known singer. (no, he was always a cook...)


Must have cooked a mean Chilli Pepper


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Must have cooked a mean Chilli Pepper


 he is a great cook... which is suprizing due to the fact i fail horribly at cooking...


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> and your family tree, any Bach?


I have German heritage but if there was any Bach on my family tree, it must have peeled long ago.


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

I joined the UK version of Ancestry yesterday. It didn't take long to find my grandfather's great grandfather born in 1810. And I found out that my grandfather had a younger sister who died when she was two in 1919. My father didn't know this, he didn't know he had an aunt who died. 

I have seen a few other family trees because they have a connection to mine. They are very wide, obviously some people have been researching their family history for years to create such an extensive tree. I'm really keen to see how far back in time I can go.


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

An update. (If anyone cares.) I have only been looking for relatives with the same last name as me. A few years ago, my cousin, on my mother's side, researched that side of the family. I have been looking at my father's side of the family. It's good thing I have started this while my father is still with us. He has corroborated anecdotally some of what I have found. 

I am very confident I have found my Great Grandfather's Grandfather. He was born in 1810. The first good census in England and Wales was 1841. And a census every ten years after (1851, 1861 etc) The 1921 census will not be available until January 2022. The 1921 census is important for me to find two people.

I might have found my Great Grandfather's Great Grandfather born in the late 1700's. But I am not too convinced it is him. 

One thing that helps me in my research is that all of my father's side of the family were from Kent and south London (including my birth). And people were named after each other: first names for a grandparent or parent, middle names for a grandparent or parent, and named for a place of birth. 

It's all a puzzle to piece together. And the further back in time, the less confident I am it is correct. And I found an error in the 1891 census. It's a puzzle to piece together, with mistakes in the pieces. 

I am considering getting the full membership which includes international records and old newspapers and military records.


----------

